# 1970 GTO exhaust



## PrettyLittleGTO (Apr 18, 2013)

hi i am new to this site and i am trying to put new exhaust in my 1970 GTO..i got the headers in after what seemed like a nightmare since everything was in the way and we had to lift the engine and take a whole bunch of other parts out... now I'm on to the pipes and mufflers, i cant figure out how to get everything to line up right so that the last of the pipes fit into the collectors... does anybody have any suggestions?? everytime i re-adjust everything and it looks like its going to work, the h pipe falls out at the last step. :confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!
Did you have to bend the headers at all when installing?
How about a short extension pipe in the H ?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have a muffler shop cut you a longer piece for the H pipe.


----------



## PrettyLittleGTO (Apr 18, 2013)

i didn't have to bend the headers.. i got a kit that was supposed to come with everything, there were 2 pipes i had to cut that go from the h-pipe to the collector ... i think it keeps falling out because maybe one side isn't exactly straight in the hangers...


----------

